# My deep dive into Spitfire audio’s LCO Textures



## ManchesterMusic (Feb 10, 2019)

Did a longer than expected cue breakdown and library overview recently using Spitfires new toy: 

Happy to answer any questions folks have here (still getting used to this place)


----------



## whiskers (Feb 10, 2019)

Hey it's Jeff! Thanks for the review!


----------



## ManchesterMusic (Feb 10, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Hey it's Jeff! Thanks for the review!


My pleasure!


----------



## ism (Feb 10, 2019)

Very nice. 

And +1 for a Time Macro video. I'd love to s where you go with that.


----------

